# Predatory Lepidiolamprologus species !!



## amiidae (Jan 22, 2006)

I always wanted to get these predatory cichlids ever since I saw an article in TFH in July 2008 and it is a dream came true.

Lepidiolamprologus Elongatus 


















Lepidiolamprologus Attenuatus Yellow


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice pictures. Great looking fish!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats, I really like the Lepidiolamprologus as well.

I've done the nkambae/kendalli, lemarii and attentuatus yellow in the last couple of years. Would like to do either "Profundicola Tanzania", or elongatus next.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Found this video and can see why this fish is a predator you had to have!

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd18 ... Dec023.flv


----------



## amiidae (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, Fogelhund.
I am looking for Lep. Profundicola as well.

PaulineMi,
Thanks for posting the link. they are indeed super fast. LOL.

here is another shot of the Lep. elongatus.


----------

